# للبيع محل بالسوق التجارى التجمع الثالث بالشباب



## محمدعراقي (19 أكتوبر 2011)

كود الاعلان : 119102
محل للبيع بالسوق التجاري بالتجمع الثالث مساحته 34م 
	المحل بالدور الثاني 
 المطلوب / 250 ألف جنيه وعليه عدد (2) قسط 
•	قيمة القسط الأول 20,000 جنيه 
•	قيمة القسط الثاني 23,000 جنيه 
للاتصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------



## tjarksa (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: للبيع محل بالسوق التجارى التجمع الثالث بالشباب*

بالتوفيق اخوي محمد الله يرزقك .


----------

